# Stifle injury advice - mini mule



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

My little yearling mini mule, Thistle, has seriously injured her stifle. She's had stifle lock problems since about 10 months old, we've been treating with the usual walking, hills (what little we have) and backing, and she seemed to be improving but would still lock badly - just not as often. The vet doesn't like to do the operation until age 2, and I hadn't decided if I was going to try to get him to do it sooner... now I wish I had.

Today I found her stuck in the back of the paddock. Vet says it's a probable bad ligament tear, but he doesn't know which one yet (didn't have ultrasound with him; waiting callback for follow up appointment). Not sure which ligament, but her toe doesn't come up properly when she picks up the leg... so probably the ligament that controls that (he told me, but I forgot).

Thistle and Red are my first mules. I have some experience with stifle injuries in horses, is it any different with mules?

Also, I need a good calming supplement for both her, and her sister, while she's convalescing. Unsure whether mules respond well to my usual go-to, Quietex, or if I should look for specific ingredients that will help keep them both calm (they're buddy sour, and normally kept together)?

Also appreciate any experience you may have had with healing one of these injuries with a mule, especially a miniature one.

I hope this is coherent, finding your equine immobile in the back of the paddock is not a good way to start one's day!


----------



## thecolorquest (Nov 30, 2011)

The surgery is going to be pretty much the same, the anatomy may be a tiny bit different, but equine are equine in this case. 

Stall them next to each other. Once she's up, let her buddy back in with her, same as you would for a horse. That part isn't really different at all.


----------

